# Hanging drywall Question



## Arey85 (Jan 3, 2010)

the way i do all my houses is- if its a small wall (like the inside of a closet) cut a peice to go from the top of the wall to the bottom of the header, then use 2 skinny rips to go down both sides. As for the angled wall stand it up the long way. the rule of thumb is if you can cover the entire area of a wall with one sheet....do it. theres no reason to create more joints. Use the leftover from that sheet to do the sides of your door. Also in the basement, are you drywalling the ceiling or putting an acoustical ceiling?


----------



## avtck (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Arey.

Yes. I'm planning to sound proof the ceiling in the following way:

a) Install sound proof insulation (woolrock ,Roxul AFB or safe and sound) + sound stop or Homasote board + 5/8 drywall + resilent channel

b) Same as above, but replacing sound board with an extra 5/8 drywall board.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I hate seeing door openings with no jacks, not only is there nothing to nail your trim to, if you dont use a full sheet and have a joint at the header you will most likely crack there if kingstud moves. plus nutin to nail base to at trim. what keeps the single piece header up?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Most door openings are 82-82-1/2" rough, may want to check on that. As you know, now's the time to run the outside air supply to the gas appliances, if required: http://www.mybuildingpermit.com/Inspection Checklists/03IRCMBPMechanical rough in checklist.pdf

I enjoyed this on finishing basements, I hope you will too: http://www.pwcgov.org/docLibrary/PDF/005575.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## avtck (Jan 3, 2010)

tpolk --> Thank you for pointing out "door openings with no jacks". I'll make sure to add them to that door. All other doors have them.

Since the door frame was build without the use of the 2x8 header, do you think would be best to modify the frame, by adding the header? Note: This is a non supporting wall that will host louvered doors.

gbr in WA --> the current height is 82-3/4 (thank you for the links)

Arey85 --> thank you for your input.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

if you're going to use the flat 2x4 header i would at least double it.


----------

